# Do you use a clicker when training?



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes or no. Simple enough. 

I kind of thought this method wasn't used as much anymore, but am just curious for my own knowledge.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The method of marker training is very much used and is growing, I believe. It is very useful and I see more and more of it all the time.

Some early research seems to indicate that the clicker is most useful when first teaching a behavior. Once the behavior is well learned, voice marking or clicker marking seem to have about the same effect. 

I guess there are "clicker only" trainers. Not sure how prevalent that is.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's also increasing in use in my area every year as people start to understand and implement it into their training.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I use a clicker a lot, but I also use my voice. I've actually never taken a clicker class before, and nobody else is using a clicker in the classes I've taken, so I don't either.

I use it at home and on training walks quite a bit.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes and I love it.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

imo clicker has it's place in certain applications. Once my dog learns what she/he is supposed to do the clicker is no longer needed. I don't want my dogs to rely on it.

Instead i do believe in using voice for a marker. You can use your voice anywhere at any time . It would be a bit inconvenient to have to carry a clicker everywhere you go. 

My marker is "yes".

The only time i ever really use a clicker on regular basis is if we're playing mental games for shaping a trick.

My trainer does not allow clickers however, we use voice markers instead.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Josiebear said:


> Once my dog learns what she/he is supposed to do the clicker is no longer needed. I don't want my dogs to rely on it.
> 
> Instead i do believe in using voice for a marker.


Actually, once your dog learns what s/he is supposed to do, you don't need a marker at all for that particular behavior.  Markers, either a clicker or your voice, are used to train _new_ behaviors.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use yes and a clicker, so if I don't have my clicker, my dogs will respond to my marker word.
I was at SchH club last weekend and used the clicker, the TD was so happy to see me using one! 
The club members use them regularly and with great results...it was funny the first few times I went, a few of them were commenting on the types of clickers, and didn't like the cheaper ones. They are particular when it comes to clickers! No box shaped ones that are overly loud. The button is best in their opinion.

One reason I started using one when Onyx was young, she was very reactive and fear aggressive, she could feel my frustration in my voice, a clicker has no emotion, so helps if you have anxiety over your dogs behavior.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a clicker mostly for obedience training with Bianca. I don't use it in agility (we use 'yes' in class) or for general behavior work very often. 

A dog shouldn't end up 'relying' on the clicker even if you use exclusively clicker training, because a clicker is used to teach a new behavior so it is supposed to be faded out during the training process along with the reward.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, I used one with Diesel.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never used one.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess in retrospect, i should have elimated the "sometimes" vote because I think some are voting that because initially they use the clicker then once certain areas are "trained" they don't use it anymore. 

To me that would count as a YES vote because it served its intended purpose. I doubt there are too many people who just use it inconsistently because they forget.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I only use it sometimes though.. I chose 'sometimes' because I don't ALWAYS use the clicker when I am training something new.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I only use it sometimes though.. I chose 'sometimes' because I don't ALWAYS use the clicker when I am training something new.


Makes sense...

No clicker trying to pull an upset with a slim lead.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't. I've lost every clicker I've ever had like immediately heh. I use my voice instead.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes I use it and love it. Its really usefull for training new things...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I said "yes" but I really should of said "sometimes" as I do not use a clicker on reliable/old behaviours or tricks.

I do however use it in training, socializing, and other areas of our lives. 

I LOVE the clicker.

I took 2 obedience courses with the clicker and a agility course in which uses the clicker and could not be more happy with the results.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have started to use the clicker since 3 weeks for the rehab. of Phenix and it works perfectly!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I used one with Nikon when he was nine weeks, learning the basic commands (sit, down, come), used one to shape the retrieve, and use one for perchwork/practice pivoting. I said "sometimes" because I've trained other skills with different tools/methods.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

milkmoney11 said:


> I guess in retrospect, i should have elimated the "sometimes" vote because I think some are voting that because initially they use the clicker then once certain areas are "trained" they don't use it anymore.
> 
> To me that would count as a YES vote because it served its intended purpose. I doubt there are too many people who just use it inconsistently because they forget.


I "sometimes" use a clicker to train, meaning there are certain skills my dog does reliably where a clicker, or even a marker, was never used to train the skill (for example, down out of motion, pass auf/alert, aus/out) and there are other skills where the clicker was used to capture or backchain the behavior.

To me a "yes" vote means that is how someone does all their training.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I chose sometimes as I only use it to teach a new behavior.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: clicker training*

I don't use the clicker _tool_, but I do use the methodology, kind of modified... When my girl gives me the behavior I am looking for, I give her an immediate excited "YES!" in conjunction with either a piece of treat or a ruffle of her ears. I only use the treat initially; once she starts to understand and develop the behavior, I treat only occasionally so she never knows for sure when the treat will there.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the clicker for specific tricks, but in some cases I don't use it.


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

I started off using the clicker with my new pup Eva after researching it. I'm not sure that it was terribly effective though. I noticed she would focus on the clicker when it was in my hand even after teaching her to look at my face, essentially as though she was in her mind eliminating me from the treat equation. She's picks up things pretty quick without it so I haven't given much thought to using it for new commands.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Use it and teach it. For new behaviors and only randomly for fun with a learned behavior. If used correctly a dog will not focus on the clicker.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm just starting out with clicker training, never thought I'd like it, but it really works and I love it! 
I don't use it all the time, just when teaching a new trick, but now that I've used a clicker I'd never go back to training without one.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

H.E. Double Hockey Sticks I do!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. I have enough trouble managing the leash and treats, adding a clicker into that mix wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Jeffa (Jun 4, 2010)

Never needed one, never wanted to train with a clicker and have to retrain to voice. Voice has worked for all of my dogs just fine.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I started using a clicker with Lakoda, I wished I would have tried it years ago. I use it mainly for doing "new" things to mark the behavior I want. I was impressed that I was able to get Lakoda to "look" into my eyes and not at the treat.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

no, not right now.


----------



## Busty (Aug 2, 2010)

I just started to use a clickity clicker in our training, and because its a new tool for us (me and Maverick) consistancy is a hurdle, I keep forgeting to use it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Busty said:


> I just started to use a clickity clicker in our training, and because its a new tool for us (me and Maverick) consistancy is a hurdle, I keep forgeting to use it.


I hear that all the time, because it's too hard for us to learn, we stop using it.

When the reality is, once we DO take up the challenge and really learn to use the clicker properly, it's our DOGS that make out in the end. Learning faster because we have learned to teach better and more clearly with better timing and MORE REWARDS in a manner that works.

I learned the clicker for my dogs and have never regretting taking the time and learning my part in 'dog training' .


----------



## Busty (Aug 2, 2010)

Any useful tips to help get me started on the right path of clicker training Maggie?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I use it during every training session with Frag, we're always learning SOMETHING, and when he's having an off day, he still loves targeting lids for c/ts.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Busty said:


> Any useful tips to help get me started on the right path of clicker training Maggie?


Youtube has really made it wonderful, though it's like everything else you need to weed thru the crap clicker stuff to get to the good ones!

First 2 explain the training and what you need





 




 
Good starter videos to explain how clicker training is about communication not 'making' our dogs learn (these guys both have TONS of other great videos on their pages):


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I use clickers at first to set rules and start training but once we hit intermediate training and on, the clicker goes away.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I've used the clicker. I also use my voice. 

Last semester for school we needed to come up with our own research and carry it out. I compared the clicker to a verbal mark. I found that the clicker group learned faster, but my sample size was too small to say the difference was significant. I may go back to get more samples and see if I can confirm that there's a difference.

However, it was enough for me to decide to start using the clicker whenever possible.

Here's similar research that's been done. Results are conflicting:
http://www.clickertraining.com/files/Wood_Lindsay_CLICKER_BRIDGING_STIMULUS_EFFICACY.pdf
http://www.pawsoflife.org/Library/Learning/smith.pdf


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

no, only because i continue to use what has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

I do. But more so when she is learning a new command for a behavior. After she gets it I slowly phase it out. 
Sometimes I use it again for things she already knows to reinforce it and the training. 
I voted sometimes as I don't use it exclusively.


----------

